# Party Sandwich Loaf



## Katherine (May 28, 2002)

1 loaf very fresh unsliced bread (use white or wheat, or both,
 layering slices alternately, ribbon fashion), crusts removed from
 all 6 sides, sliced lengthwise evenly to make 4 long layers

3/4 to 1 cup chicken salad
3/4 to 1 cup deviled ham 
3/4 to 1 cup pimento spread

2 (8-oz) packages cream cheese, softened
approximately 2 to 3 tablespoons of milk
food coloring of choice

On a serving platter, place bottom slice of loaf down and spread
generously with deviled ham, cover with next slice of bread.  Spread
second layer of bread with pimento spread, cover with next slice
of bread.  Spread third layer of bread with chicken salad, cover
with top slice of bread.  In a separate bowl, beat cream cheese
until fluffy.  Add milk a tablespoon at a time, until cream cheese
is of spreading consistency.  You should use your judgment with
the adding of milk, making sure the cream cheese is not too runny.
The cream cheese should be the consistency of a creamy cake frosting.
Tint cream cheese with food coloring of choice.  "Frost" sandwich
loaf decoratively (like frosting a cake) with cream cheese, using
the back of a spoon.  Chill until 10 to 20 minutes before serving
time.  Let loaf sit 10 to 20 minutes before serving.  Slice and
serve.


when i make this party sandwich . i use the round  wheat bread . like the one you use for spinach dip. i slice across three time. and fill . with the three different fillings , and frost just like a cake.
it is great for parties  and taste great


----------

